
The Killing of Warren Weinstein - ktamura
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/magazine/the-killing-of-warren-weinstein.html
======
ScottBurson
Wow. Hell of a story -- and very sad. I hope the Administration comes through
with a generous compensation offer soon.

